# kayak fishing orange beach



## macbac (Jan 28, 2011)

I'm trying to get into the inshore fishing and was wondering anyone could give me some ideas of area to try around orange beach and ft. morgan. I'll be fishing from a kayak. Thanks for any info that you can give!!!


----------

